# mkiv gti seats in a mkiv jetta?



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

will they fit?
front and back seats?






































































































































thanks
i love arlene


_Modified by eurotuned00 at 12:31 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: mkiv gti seats in a mkiv jetta? (eurotuned00)*

???


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: mkiv gti seats in a mkiv jetta? (eurotuned00)*

Yes they are interchangeable. The airbag connectors are different so you have to splice them... There was a fellow who wrote up a doc on the process - I'll see if I can find it for you.
edit: OK here is the doc. Its actually for installing Front Jetta power seats into a Golf. For rear seats its 100% plug and play.

_Quote, originally posted by *2kgtivr6* »_
The mechanical install is a breeze. Takes about 10 minutes for both seats. The Golf seats are held in by 2 nuts at the front of the seat. The Jetta seats use the same 2-hole mounting flange but require 2 bolts that go through the front of the flange and screw into the seat mounting point. Disconnect the 2 nuts or bolts, remove the plastic covers from the seat tracks (one phillips head screw each) and slide the seat backward till the track wheels exit the track. Tilt the seat backward to disconnect the seat wiring harness. 
The wiring is another issue. What was confusing is that the memory seat has an extra plug with about a dozen wires that had me worried. Turns out they are all for the mirror settings, which are controlled by the computer in the seat. The power seat works fine even with no connector to that plug, which makes sense since you wouldn't want your power seats to stop working if your mirror got knocked off. I have no intention of trying to install the memory mirrors - too much wiring involved.
The seats are from an '01 Jetta, but airbag plugs don't match. I cut the connectors from the old seats and found to my relief that the wiring color on the Jetta seats is the same as the Golf. 3 wires, brown, blue, & white on mine. I spliced and soldered the Golf connectors to the Jetta seat wires very carefully. These are not connections you ever want to have fail. Once soldered, the Golf female mounts snapped right into place where the Jetta female connectors were removed. 
I also switched the seat belt connector from the Golf driver seat to the Jetta seat because the Jetta seat belt has a 4 wire harness and the Golf has a 2 wire harness. Fortunately the buckles were compatible. Wiring is not an issue for the passenger seat belt on the Golf. The Jetta seat harness mount bracket accepted the mount from the Golf female connector.
Heated seat connectors were identical and the Golf harness plugged right into the Jetta harness.
The Golf wiring harness has no wires for power for the seats and you wouldn't want to power them off the heated seat leads, which have variable power output. I ran a #14 wire for each seat from the large red power wires that sit directly under the dash by removing the bottom dash panel. I placed an in-line fuse, but I need to check what amp fuse is used by VW. All I had was a 15 amp. I cut the female power plugs off the jetta seats and used the male end of a #14 wire common household extension cord and glue-gunned it into an empty space in the seat wiring mount - just the right size. The female end connected to my power supply wires from under the dash (so that when the connector is pulled off if removing the seat without battery disconnect I don't have a live unprotected male plug looking for a convenient ground). Wires were easily and neatly run from under the dash through the center console, under the carpets, and exit the same hole as the seat wiring harness. I taped these wires carefully to the existing harnesses so that seat movement doesn't trap and short them. This is critical. A short could potentially blow the airbags while driving!
Seats are always "hot" so they can be adjusted when the ignition is not on. The driver memory seat has an extra small hot lead that operates the computer memory under the seat. It needs to be hooked up to a source that is only powered when the ignition is on. I have not hooked this up on the car since I won't let anybody else drive it until the suspension is fixed. With the memory wire unhooked, all the seat controls work, you just can't enter new memory settings.
What I've described took me about 6 hours. A lot of the time went to experimenting to figure out what wires did what. My one mistake was turning on the ignition to check for an ignition controlled power supply when the air bag was not connected, hence the ongoing air bag light. I don't have VAG-COM yet and will see if VW can get it to go out. I don't know for a fact that the air bags are identical in the seats. If I find out they are not, I'll switch the Golf bags for the Jetta ones.
Update on power seat installation: 
I was pissed to find out I couldn't use VAG-COM to reset the airbag light due to the defective controllers in most 2000, 2001's. That meant swapping the Golf air bags for the Jetta bags and asking VW to clear the code. Swapping the bags was a pain in the butt. The only difference in the bags was the ground wire on the Jetta bags is held on by a rivet that had to be drilled. On the Golf the ground wire is connected by a screw. Switching the bags themselves is simple, getting the leather seat covers up without damaging them or the heated seat elements was the nasty part. Took a couple hours. After being assured the bags were switched, VW cleared the code at no charge and everything seems to be AOK now with the airbag system. Still have not hooked up the memory since my wife refuses to drive the car so far. Oh, the extra wires I found on the power seats were not just for the power mirrors. They also connect to the diagnostics system, which of course you can't do with the swap.





_Modified by phatvw at 7:04 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: mkiv gti seats in a mkiv jetta? (phatvw)*

COOOL THANKs














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Gu VW (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: mkiv gti seats in a mkiv jetta? (phatvw)*

Weird how you and I keep crossing paths phatvw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I found this







for 15 bucks on ebay - a memory seat - and was wondering if it would go into the jetta - seems my answer is here, yes. Thanks
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCDUB1.8T (Nov 11, 2007)

quick question:
when you splice, do you just cut the wires off and weave them together and then use electrical tape to tape it up?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (NYCDUB1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCDUB1.8T* »_quick question:
when you splice, do you just cut the wires off and weave them together and then use electrical tape to tape it up?

Use solder and heat shrink tubing or a more permanent connection. weaving and electrical tape does not cut it, especially when heaters and airbags are involved.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: mkiv gti seats in a mkiv jetta? (phatvw)*

thanks


----------

